# All things are possible to him who undoubtedly believes



## adhd_dj

Hello everyone,

could someone please have a look at this translation and confirm (or not?) if it's correct in terms of grammar, style etc?
I would greatly appreciate it.

כל דבר הם אפשריים למי למעלה מכל ספק  שמאמין

What I would like to say is "All things are possible to him who undoubtedly believes"

Many thanks!
Lukasz


----------



## origumi

As in Marcus 9:23? I prefer Delitzsch: כל יוכל המאמין. Very compact. Or in a newer translation: הכל אפשרי למאמין. To emphasize the "undoubtedly" this may become כל יוכל המאמין בכל ליבו.

Your attempt is not grammatical.

If you need a literal translation, my proposals require brushing.


----------



## adhd_dj

Hi Origumi, yes, the roots of that sentence are Marcus 9:23 indeed; thanks a lot for your reply, as a matter of fact I am trying to avoid compactity, the truth is I would like to have it said in the longest form possible (for the display/graphical purposes). 
I was told by the senior member of Jewish community in my hometown that this one was gramatically correct saying "All things are possible for him who believes":

כל דבר הם אפשריים למי שמאמין

And I just tried to add  "undoubtedly" 

"למעלה מכל ספק"

but as you just confirmed my attempt was wrong, which does not suprise me at all, as I am not even remotely familiar with Hebrew grammar.

I don't need a literal translation, but it would be nice if I had it said in "old fashioned" way if you know what I mean, I would like to avoid modern style of speech, as I would like it to to resemble NT feeling as much as possible.

Would you be so kind and help me with that?

many thanks!


----------



## ashmash

The words in your sentence don't agree. כל דבר - singular. הם אפשריים - plural. You'd need כל דבר הוא אפשרי or כל הדברים הם אפשריים. The syntax of למי למעלה מכל ספק  שמאמין makes no sense too.

I like Origumi's: כל יוכל המאמין בכל ליבו.
An alternative translation could be: אין דבר העומד בפני הרצון אם מאמינים באמונה שלמה.
Again, I'd rather go with Origumi's suggestions.


----------



## fdb

As mentioned by others, the quotation is from Mark 9:23 (KJV:  "All things are possible to him that believeth").



origumi said:


> As in Marcus 9:23? I prefer Delitzsch: כל יוכל המאמין. Very compact.



The original is also very compact: παντα δυνατα τωι πιστευοντι.


----------



## adhd_dj

Ashmash, thanks a lot, so let me make it clear: אין דבר העומד בפני הרצון אם מאמינים באמונה שלמה is correct in terms of meaning, grammar, syntax etc?
Fdb, yeah, I know that, but during my research I learned, that lots of those translations are not always correct as the translators tried to sound "vintage" and used weird syntax and/or grammar, hence my request here.


----------



## adhd_dj

Also Ashmash, would you please correct that my sentence I qouted earlier (in which you pointed grammar/syntax errors) so it would be correct? I'd greatly appreciate that.

regards,


----------



## arielipi

כל הדברים אפשריים לזה שללא ספק מאמין.

although safek is not biblical. biblical equal word would be something i need to think about.


----------



## adhd_dj

Arielipi thanks a lot


----------



## adhd_dj

And what do you guys think about this one: 

הכל אפשרי עבורו עבורו שללא ספק מאמין


​


----------



## origumi

adhd_dj said:


> הכל אפשרי עבורו עבורו שללא ספק מאמין


The word order should be: הכל אפשרי עבורו שמאמין ללא ספק.

The term ללא ספק can be replaced by בכל מאודו and yet I wouldn't recommend it, as בכל מאודו should refer to the Jewish belief, not every religion.


----------



## adhd_dj

Thank you!


----------



## arielipi

it sounds wrong, perhaps avur and not avuro.


----------



## origumi

arielipi said:


> it sounds wrong


I agree that it sounds like translation from European language rather than genuine Hebrew. Nevertheless I like it, for the following reasons:
* The origin is English / Greek
* The context is Christian
* The thread opener is Polish
* It reminds me in a way the older translations of European literature (Tolstoy and the other guys), which demonstrated excellent Hebrew and yet maintained, intentionally, a foreign notion


----------



## arielipi

in that case i agree, but if his desire is to have the *hebrew* as we speak, then its wrong.


----------

